# South African Chapter



## Donovan

Is there any South Africans that would be interested to start a South African chapter, or is there one and I just don't know about it

Donovan Gauteng SA


----------



## terryf

Hi Donovan

Please to meet a fellow saffer 

There isn't a chapter as of yet. IAP rules require at least five members to start a chapter and that seems to eb a tall order over here.

As far as I know I'm the only South African to regularly participate in IAP events etc (could be wrong though)

If we can get five blokes together I'm sure we could start something.

Where in GP are you?


----------



## Donovan

I stay in Walkerville just south Of JHB. My son and his father in law also started pen turning and I know of a guy in Kempton I will try and get them to join.
I only get to turn every third month as I work in Senegal in West Africa
Donovan


----------



## terryf

OK, sounds good!

I know of a few, theres Chris in Pta North and a guy whos name I cant remember who's in CT. I know there are afew more in Pta as Ive seen pens for sale in a number of small kiosks and shops.

There are quite a few SA turners registered on IAP but that aren't very active on here.

Just as a matter of interest, what would be your motivation behind the chapter?


----------

